# DeviantArt



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

So, I'd like to know you deviants here at PerC!

I made a MBTI group months ago if someone's interested #MyersBriggsGroup on deviantART


I shall post your links here n.n


So, I'll put my link xD



 Twilight12Galaris on deviantART
 http://thealmightyllama.deviantart.com/


Editing: ok..., was searching..., even used the search tool, didn't see anything... And now I (DOUBLE T___T) posted it I find that there's another post like this one... fml


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I think there's a thread on this already, but here's mine: http://thealmightyllama.deviantart.com/

I'll join your group.


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

thewaffle said:


> I think there's a thread on this already, but here's mine: TheAlmightyLlama on deviantART
> 
> I'll join your group.


Yes..., I noticed and edited the post a few seconds before you posted... T_T 

Thank you anyway


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

Oh, so you're Twilight12Galaris on deviantART! I didn't notice! I'm ctang15 there too and as you know, I'm watching your group.:happy:


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't have an account, but I've been on there a whole lot to get some inspiration. There's some nice artworks that people publish on there. Of course, that's once you get past all of the annoying fan art porn.


----------



## demonfart (Jun 23, 2011)

@Galaris *Hiiiii!*!!!  please add me my deviant id is 2ndparallel 

here is my link, I hope you don't mind as im not as active due to schoolwork. 
I hope you don't mind if i ask some questions too ^^


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

AlaiyoSakuri on deviantART


----------



## bob_toeback (Aug 1, 2011)

I was gonna make a thread like this yo 
bob-toeback on deviantART 
that be me, mainly my better stuff on there, I like my photography, recently I found out I made write ups for them


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

JoeDraco on deviantART
I think there might be two of these threads going on.


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, I made up a new account some months ago just to submit Photography, here is it DeviantGalaris on deviantART feel free to watch me


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, I do approve of a birra shameless self promotion.
I have literally only just started this week, so there's only a few pieces of artwork up at the moment.

GamyAmy on deviantART


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

My (attempt at) photography!
YourVeryFlesh on deviantART


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

[email protected] Deviantart

member 11 years! Not much created.


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

AppleCat said:


> Well, I do approve of a birra shameless self promotion.
> I have literally only just started this week, so there's only a few pieces of artwork up at the moment.
> 
> GamyAmy on deviantART


I love your style.


----------



## AlainaRayanne (Oct 1, 2011)

*i was in a weird mood when i drew this*


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

I've hardly got anything on there and certainly nothing i'm proud of... Mostly just school stuff.....

PenemueINTJ on deviantART


----------



## Caesium_Sky (Oct 1, 2011)

Name on DeviantART is Caesium-Sky

would post a link but I don't have enough posts =\

Mostly just work I do for fun, especially now I can as my Uni course isn't wholly art central.


----------



## Tuckiozi (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, I would post a link if could.
Username is Tuckiozi.


----------



## tattoolady (Sep 29, 2011)

Im there! Tattooin-Momma on deviantART#


----------



## ghostsoffire (Jun 18, 2014)

SpookybooPuddleglum on deviantART


----------

